# Power tools - cordless vs wired?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Looking at getting some new power tools for some much needed renovations. It seems most power drills, reciprocating/rotary/jig saws are now cordless. 

Of course this means more $ too, but there are some cheaper models, but they're from lesser known brands such as Jobmate or MasterCraft. Anyone have experience or recommendations? I don't want to spend a fortune, but I do want something that last a while.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

satchmo said:


> Looking at getting some new power tools for some much needed renovations. It seems most power drills, reciprocating/rotary/jig saws are now cordless.
> 
> Of course this means more $ too, but there are some cheaper models, but they're from lesser known brands such as Jobmate or MasterCraft. Anyone have experience or recommendations? I don't want to spend a fortune, but I do want something that last a while.


Stay away from jobmate, The mastercraft source one kit that is on sale this week seems like a really good value, especailly at $200. 

Depends on what kind of work your going to be doing..

And shouldnt this be in off topic?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Oops, must have dropped it into the wrong section.
Mods, can you please move it to Off topic? thanks


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

when it comes to cordless tools, i go by the addage if it cuts it should be plugged in. mind you i do have a cordless 24 volt circular saw, but it's a dewalt so it's of better quality than your mastercraft or black and decker or jobmate, whathaveyou.

as far as cordless drills go, most of the cheaper models are relatively good quality and in fact i've got a 14.4 volt firestorm drill that is still going strong after thousands of hours of use. Saws on the other hand should be corded. most of the cordless models will run out of power long before the job is finished and even with the quick chargers and multiple batteries, a cordless jigsaw or reciprocating saw may be a bit disappointing. A cordless compound mitre saw, no matter how expensive a model, just seems like a bad idea.

it all depends on what you are doing. when i sided my house i was using my mitre saw 8 to 10 hours a day for 3 weeks straight, so cordless would not have worked at all, but being on a ladder with a cordless drill feels much better than dragging an extension cord around with you just to put in a couple of screws.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

HMMMM ...You do know that deWalt=Black and decker

And so does Porter Cable now!

Also this post is in the wrong Forum (was, somebody moved it)


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

rondini said:


> HMMMM ...You do know that deWalt=Black and decker
> 
> And so does Porter Cable now!
> 
> Also thispost is in the wrong Forum


yeah sort of. much the way mazda is ford. B&D is the cheaper version of Dewalt. there is a big difference in quality.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

thatcomputerguy said:


> B&D is the cheaper version of Dewalt. there is a big difference in quality.


very true. 

But I dont think that mastercraft set can be beat for $175 with mail in rebate! Thats the price of the 18v drill and flashlight pretty much. 


Check your phone book for a Dewalt outlet store. Lots of good deals to be had there!!!!!!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

If you're going for circular saws, watch out for the size of the blade. A 7.25" blade is needed to go through a 2x4 at a 45 degree angle. Most battery powered circular saws are smaller than 7.25", except maybe the DeWalt. I remember the DeWalt battery powered circular saw being a lot better than the rest. Also make sure it's lithium ion batteries if you go with battery powered. If you get a corded power tool, don't forget to get an extension cord.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I agree with *thatcomputerguy*, "if it cuts it should be plugged in".

Cordless saws may be okay in the 4" category if you cut nothing more than 1/4" ply or small trim. Otherwise the performance suffers when the battery starts to drain. I wouldn't even consider a cordless reciprocating saw and if you're doing any type of renovating, a "sawsall" will probably come in very handy. My Milwaukee served me well these past 20+ years.

Cordless drills/screwguns on the other hand are great. Spend the dollars on a good one, it'll pay back in the long run. I owned Makita and my current model is a 14.4 DeWalt. Bosch is also very good. I also have 3/8" electric drills (DeWalt and a Makita) and for tough jobs a 1/2" hammer drill that has no problem going through concrete or 1/4" plate steel. Try that with a cordless and you're in for a looong day.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

For every cordless tool you have, you should have a corded counterpart. Nothing is as frustrating as getting halfway through a job, and finding your cordless drill battery is dead, and you forgot to charge the other one.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Do I need to mention that if you start with the cordless tools, you should stay with the same brand/voltage for all of them, because every &&#*$^# battery is different and there is no standardization? Batteries and chargers are **&( expensive.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I love my Makita 9.6v drill. It came with two batteries and can typically charge one faster than you'll discharge the second. It wasn't cheap though if I can recall.

I used it as a furnace installer for a year and it never let me down, even after numerous drops from basement floor joist heights onto concrete.

A cordless drill is the only tool that I would get cordless first. Batteries wear out and get lost damaged. Corded tools can last for decades under home use.


----------



## Pantechnicon (May 9, 2004)

Having bought and used, abused and lost and destroyed many, many power tools over the years in my professional life, the only cordless tool that I would recommend buying and that will get constant use is a drill. All other cordless tools have appeal only as novelties or in rare instances as "just the ticket".

I think it is worth buying good quality tools though. They'll be sound for eons if you look after them - they are not like computers.

Check out Atlas Tools on the south side of Queen Street just west of University Ave. They have an excellent selection and they know what they are talking about! (I have no affiliation, but I do shop there).


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Having gone through 10 years of renovations with my house and helping my brother who just moved in 2 years ago around the corner, I started using his cordless drill/screwdriver and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised. So much so he bought me own 14.4v drill for xmas. I wouldn't buy anything under 14.4v though. Will come in handy when we put a second storey on in a few months.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

CanadaRAM said:


> Do I need to mention that if you start with the cordless tools, you should stay with the same brand/voltage for all of them, because every &&#*$^# battery is different and there is no standardization? Batteries and chargers are **&( expensive.


Definitely a good point. Nothing worse than having 2-3 tools that use the same voltage battery, but the batteries don't interchange between them.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a collection of Firestorm 14.4V drills that have held up very well. The battery style hasn't changed much at this size so I can still get replacements when I need them. I do also have a couple of corded drills for heavier jobs and my el-cheapo B&D corded drill from back in the 80's is still doing it's job when all the batteries are dead. 

Go with corded for the saws but I will say that I do have a cordless circular and reciprocating saw that are handy but lightweight and short-lived on batteries. The only reason I use them is that they are compatible with my drill batteries. I do have monster corded version of all my cordless saws as well and wouldn't even consider a cordless miter saw. If you need one where there is no power, get a generator (or a huge power inverter for your car battery).


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Macified said:


> I have a collection of Firestorm 14.4V drills that have held up very well. The battery style hasn't changed much at this size so I can still get replacements when I need them. I do also have a couple of corded drills for heavier jobs and my el-cheapo B&D corded drill from back in the 80's is still doing it's job when all the batteries are dead.
> 
> Go with corded for the saws but I will say that I do have a cordless circular and reciprocating saw that are handy but lightweight and short-lived on batteries. The only reason I use them is that they are compatible with my drill batteries. I do have monster corded version of all my cordless saws as well and wouldn't even consider a cordless miter saw. If you need one where there is no power, get a generator (or a huge power inverter for your car battery).


i've got pretty much the same setup, firestorm drills seem to hold up pretty well. although they did change the battery style for the 14.4v a while back, as i found out when i wanted to get a flashlight that used the same battery.

just make sure you have a backup would seem to be the consensus. i know there have been many times when i had both batteries charged for my drill and i still have run out of power and had to switch to my trusty ol rusty electric B&D.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I would suggest getting a half decent cordless drill with two batteries and a fast charger, everything else should be corded IMHO.

While top quality tools are obviously nicer to use, you don't need to spring for top of the line tools for a one time DIY project. You probably don't want to go with the complete junk, but you don't need expensive professional grade tools for occasional light use.

It's worth going for a bit higher quality for tools that will get used often, such as a cordless drill.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Not much else to say that hasn't already been said except that a cordless drill is a necessity for any tool box.

And don't cheap out with your tools.

My drill is a Milwaukee 18V with a 1/2" chuck. Anything less in voltage and chuck size is just a toy. Seriously though, Most drill indexes go up to 1/2" so why get something with a 3/8" chuck? And with the 18V? Well more power is better.

And like I said, don't get crap tools. My box has mostly Snap-on tools and these will still be as good as the day I bought them when my sons are using them and I am long in the ground.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a Ryobi 9.6V cordless drill that has seen less than an hour of useful life in the 3 years that I've owned it. I live in an apartment and wanted it only for hanging curtain rods and so forth.

The last time I tried to use the silly thing, the battery was dead (of course) and 3 hours on the charger gave me only 15 minutes of use. I ended up doing the project the armstrong way.

I left the battery charging then for several weeks until I needed that socket for something else and just now I tried to use it again and it's dead. 

Stupid thing cost me $100.

Arrrrrggggghhh

Margaret


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

a slight slant on this thread... what is your favourite screw type?

Robertson - hardly ever have a problem with slip - invented by a Canadian no less

Slot - as long as it is straight and deep, small ones are a pain

Phillips - I absolute hate any and all Phillips head screws with the exception of the chromed trim screws on my classic Mustang

Torx - can I ever find the right size? thankfully used primarily on late model cars only.

Give me a box of 1-2in No.10 Robertson screws and I'll build anything!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

MacAndy said:


> a slight slant on this thread... what is your favourite screw type?
> 
> Robertson - hardly ever have a problem with slip - invented by a Canadian no less
> 
> ...


robertson? oh you mean "square head" or "square drive" as the americans call them. just because it was a canadian invention they are only now starting to use them and extolling their virtues.
(just ranting a little...)

anyway - yes robertson is the way to go, for anything and everything.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

*screw heads*

philips head-popularised by Henry Ford when Robertson wouldn't sell him the rights to the square head

Torx- invented by GM ( i think it was to force you to take your car to the dealer for service!)

Philips Screwdriver- vodka, orange juice and milk of magnesia:lmao:


----------

